# TX rescue recommendations?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This message was left on a PA GSD rescue's phone..would like to give her some advice...

"

There was a msg on the machine yesterday from a woman in TX trying to find a rescue for a 1.5 Y F GSD. She’s in the Fort Worth area. Do you know of anybody down there?

Thanks!"


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Good Shepherd Rescue of North Texas. No shelter, all dogs are in foster homes. Google for info, e-mail is [email protected]

Further afield there is a very good GSD Rescue in Austin........
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

